# Lilo?



## roelof (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello, 

Is LILO still available for FreeBSD 8 and 9?

Roelof


----------



## vermaden (Jun 29, 2011)

Still? I haven't seen its port on the http://freshports.org website, but the LILO successors like GRUB/GRUB2 are in Ports.

LILO of course CAN boot FreeBSD 1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9 (at least UFS boot).


----------



## roelof (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello,

Yes, still. On an earlier version I have used LILO to boot up Windows and FreeBSD.

Roelof


----------



## vermaden (Jun 29, 2011)

roelof said:
			
		

> On a earlier version I have used lilo to boot up Windows and Freebsd.



You can still use LILO to boot FreeBSD, you will just not be able to run */sbin/lilo -v* from within the FreeBSD OS.


----------



## roelof (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay, 

Then the choice will be trying to make GRUB or easyBSD work to boot Windows 7 or FreeBSD. 

Roelof


----------



## vermaden (Jun 29, 2011)

Check this one: http://bastian.rieck.ru/howtos/windows_boot_manager/


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2011)

roelof said:
			
		

> Is LILO still available for FreeBSD 8 and 9?


Why would the *LI*nux *LO*ader be available on FreeBSD?


----------



## roelof (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello Vermaden.

Nice one. But I install Windows 7 and FreeBSD on two different disks.

Roelof


----------



## vermaden (Jun 29, 2011)

roelof said:
			
		

> Nice one. But I install Windows 7 and FreeBSD on two different disks.



... and?



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Why would the *LI*nux *LO*ader be available on FreeBSD?



Probably for the same reason why GRUB is in Ports


----------



## roelof (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello,

And the tutorial is assuming you have installed Windows 7 and FreeBSD on one disk.

Roelof


----------



## roelof (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello, 

I have one problem.

When I do [cmd=]cp /boot/boot1 /media/disk/freeBSD.mbr[/cmd] I see this message:


```
/media/disk/boot1: No such file or directory
```

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like it assumes your Windows partition is mounted on /media/disk/. Yours may have been mounted elsewhere.

Keep in mind that the standard NTFS driver is read-only.


----------



## roelof (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay, 

I found the fusefs-ntfs package and will try that one to achieve my goal. Or is there another way to copy /boot/boot1 to an NTFS drive?

Roelof


----------



## roelof (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello, 

I did the steps on this tutorial : http://bastian.rieck.ru/howtos/windows_boot_manager
But now when I choose FreeBSD to boot I see a message that Windows is damaged and could not boot.

Roelof


----------

